# Sir Vape - Halo Gourmet E-Liquid



## Sir Vape

Halo does not need much introduction. They have been around since the beginning and over the years have made a name for themselves as the pioneers of gourmet e-liquid. They have won award after award for their state of the art range and are adored by the vaping community worldwide. 

We have been working on getting these in for awhile and feel honoured that they will hit our shores soon. We can't wait for you to try them.

Their juices are dialectal and alcohol free. 

We are trying our best to get them in before Christmas but there is a chance that there could be delays due to the busy festive season.

Price are not confirmed yet but as I'm sure you know by now we will retail at the best possible price we can.

Hobbit and Big Guy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape

Voodoo E-liquid offers a mild tobacco base gently layered with a complex assortment of flavors including black currant, grape, plum, and a touch of cinnamon. This unique e-liquid flavor is then rounded out with subtle notes of smooth vanilla, offering a delicate balance of tobacco with gourmet flavors. The unique structure of this e-liquid flavor will vary in profile while vaping, hence the voodoo effect.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

demmit , plum ... that is no morning vape for me .... might not make it to work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## andro

are u gonna bring all the range ? if not which one ? i really want to try the subzero menthol.......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KimH

Excellent news - been dying to try some of their minty flavours for a while.


----------



## capetocuba

Stop flirting @Sir Vape and tell us the range yesterday already


----------



## Silver

This is fantastic. 
Now we are really getting spoilt for choice
I like it - 

My wallet is frowning at me - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Belgian Cocoa E-liquid blend offers a robust flavor backed by a good throat hit and great vapor production. With dry cocoa undertones and a sweet chocolate top note, this well-balanced e-liquid blend is a great all-day vape. Unlike other overly sweet chocolate e-liquid blends, Belgian Cocoa E-liquid is engineered to be vaped all day long.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk

I can tell you from experience that the Voodoo blend is one of the most complex vapes I've ever had! It's one of those vapes that have a different taste with every puff! It's really awesome stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

UnholyMunk said:


> I can tell you from experience that the Voodoo blend is one of the most complex vapes I've ever had! It's one of those vapes that have a different taste with every puff! It's really awesome stuff.



Nice, thank you.

I had my eye on that one in particular

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Midnight Apple E-liquid offers a unique blend of rich tobacco layered with spiced 'Granny Smith' apple top notes. The subtle apple flavor complements the underlying tobacco e-liquid base for the perfect combination of dry sweetness.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

I look forward to this. Heard great things about Tribeca 




Tribeca E-liquid is a new ultra-smooth tobacco e-liquid with fantastic flavor all its own. Tribeca E-liquid has definitive tobacco undertones with a semi-sweet top note that is reminiscent of RY4 e-liquid and other treasured tobacco e-liquid blends with slight hints of vanilla and caramel. Tribeca E-liquid delivers a solid throat hit and excellent vapor production.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Sir Vape said:


> I look forward to this. Heard great things about Tribeca
> 
> View attachment 17524
> 
> 
> Tribeca E-liquid is a new ultra-smooth tobacco e-liquid with fantastic flavor all its own. Tribeca E-liquid has definitive tobacco undertones with a semi-sweet top note that is reminiscent of RY4 e-liquid and other treasured tobacco e-liquid blends with slight hints of vanilla and caramel. Tribeca E-liquid delivers a solid throat hit and excellent vapor production.


I've been wanting to try this one for a while now. I'm excited, great stuff guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk

Sir Vape have out done themselves with this selection! I can tell you from 1st hand experience that the halo flavours the guys are bringing in are the best of the bunch! The bottle of midnight apple I bought and stashed away while I was in Ireland can finally be whipped out and enjoyed, and not saved for special occasions like it has in the past  My friend loves his bottle of Tribecca and has it stashed away for rainy days as well, so I know he'll be glad to hear we're getting stock of this in SA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Halo has shipped. Will keep you in the loop

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Malibu E-liquid is best described as a frozen Pina Colada twisted inside of a light menthol wrapper. Malibu Menthol E-liquid has a nice smooth flavor that is perfect for vaping poolside or at the beach. The throat hit is relatively light with no harshness, and the aftertaste is pleasantly sweet. This tropical e-liquid flavor is highly recommended for a refreshing springtime vape.


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher ^^^^^^^^^^^^

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher ^^^^^^^^^^^^



I need that as it arrives please... do not pass go and do not collect R200... just deliver!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> I need that as it arrives please... do not pass go and do not collect R200... just deliver!


I was waiting for that captain!


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher already marked one aside for you because you a menthol head.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Zuzu88

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher already marked one aside for you because you a menthol head.


It' doesn't have alot of menthol at all. U taste more pink colada wite have a slight menthol touch.... It's a great flavour though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zuzu88 said:


> It' doesn't have alot of menthol at all. U taste more pink colada wite have a slight menthol touch.... It's a great flavour though



If it needs a little more menthol I can always add a dash of Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 17584
> 
> 
> Malibu E-liquid is best described as a frozen Pina Colada twisted inside of a light menthol wrapper. Malibu Menthol E-liquid has a nice smooth flavor that is perfect for vaping poolside or at the beach. The throat hit is relatively light with no harshness, and the aftertaste is pleasantly sweet. This tropical e-liquid flavor is highly recommended for a refreshing springtime vape.



This one sounds amazing @Sir Vape !


----------



## rogue zombie

Zuzu88 said:


> It' doesn't have alot of menthol at all. U taste more pink colada wite have a slight menthol touch.... It's a great flavour though



I actually like when menthol (or mint) is used sparingly - like VE Awesomesauce and LV Strapple Mint. Where its just a flavour note.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Sir Vape

We are just waiting for next tracking update but it looks like Halo should arrive on Monday 22nd December 2014. We have decided to not close early next week and get these to you before Christmas as the interest we have had on the line is overwhelming. Depending on next tracking update we will most prob put them up on the site for pre-sale tomorrow. Last orders will be taken in Monday at 11:00pm and orders can be either collected or we will ship first thing Tuesday morning. 

We will keep you updated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

That's great @Sir Vape.

Silly question, I am able to change delivery address when ordering, right?


----------



## BigGuy

@r0gue z0mbie yeah dude you can change it if you want. Just remember outlying areas take a little longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'll be in PE. All good


----------



## KB_314

Will "Jimmy" also be available to order at the same time?


----------



## BigGuy

@KB_314 i am afraid not this looks like it will only be available in the new year.


----------



## VandaL

Rob Fisher said:


> I need that as it arrives please... do not pass go and do not collect R200... just deliver!


It just so happens this bottle is R2000-00 per 30ml.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BigGuy

yes yes its almost time folks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Ready for pre-order

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/halo-gourmet-e-liquid

Expected arrival date is Monday and we will ship Tuesday


----------



## VandaL

Anyone know if these are all 50/50 juices or each juice has a different ratio ?


----------



## BigGuy

@VandaL Hey dude here is your answer re the PG/VG levels in HALO
Brian
Hello, thank you for checking us out!

hi i am craig
Hi Brian

Brian
The PG/VG is actually proprietary information and is not information that I have to share.

I can tell you that the mix is predominately more PG than VG

hi i am craig
Thank you so much for the help we have ordered HALO for our store that have just landed in South Africa and some clients were wanting to know

Brian
You are most welcome!

Is there anything else that I may assist you with today?

hi i am craig
no thanks

Brian
Have a great day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq

Tribecca sounds like a winner


----------



## Sir Vape

Stocks have arrived. Busy unpacking. There is still time to get your orders in. Cut off time is 10pm this evening and orders will go out first thing in the morning for O/N delivery. We have tested the Belgian Cocoa and Voodoo. WOW!!!! 

You can get them here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/halo-gourmet-e-liquid

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Awesome, can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Awesome, can't wait.



Me three!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Halo is out on delivery peeps. Thank you for your support. For those that missed out we do have stock left. 18mg is very limited. I will be sending out another batch of orders out on the 29th December for O/N delivery for those wanting to toast the NEW YEAR in Halo style

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Please note I will be sending out our second batch of Halo orders on Monday. Anyone wanting to get any Halo for new years please place your order here http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/halo-gourmet-e-liquid and we will courier out first thing Monday morning


----------



## yuganp

Are you getting any of their menthol range? I would love to try out again some of their sub zero, menthol ice and Kringle's curse. This is what halo made their name on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Will get some on the next run


----------



## ConradS

Sir Vape said:


> Will get some on the next run



Hi Guys, I am also very keen on the Menthol X - please do get these on the next run!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Will do


----------

